# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Православные иконы

## Irina

_Многие из нас придя в церковь не знают у какой иконы чему молиться.Здесь под каждой иконой её название и толкование о каждой иконе._

*Казанская* - самая почитаемая икон на Руси, образ заступницы всего народа.
*Владимирская* - Образ матери заступницы во всех бедах и печалях.
*Отчаянных единая надежд*а - молятся о благополучии и процветании.
Почаевская - молятся о даровании здоровья и чудес помощи в нуждах.

*Скоропослушница* - молятся об услышании Господом молитв людских.
*Иверская* - .молятся о защите от врагов и недображелателей.
*Неувядаемый цвет* - молятся о сохранении чистоты, здоровья и красоты.
*Взыскание погибших* - молятся о детях, их здоровьи и благополучии.

*Утоли мои печали* - молятся об утешении в печальные моменты жизни.
*Милующая* - молятся о даровании Божественного чуда , исцеление.
*Феодоровская* - перед этой иконой молятся в трудных родах.
*Иерусалимская* - молятся о семейном благополучии, здоровье, зачатия детей.

*Тихвинская -* молятся о здоровье маленьких детей.
*Почаевская* - молятся о даровании здоровья и чудес помощи в нуждах.
*Козельщанская* - молятся об исцелении ортопедических заболеваний,
*Троеручица* - молятся об исцелении болезней рук и ног.

*Призри на смирение* - молятся об исцелении от болезней, о женском здоровье и благополучии.
*Благодатное небо* - молятся о даровании Божией Благодати в повседневной жизни, помощи в делах.
*Умягчении злых сердец* - молятся об умягчении сердец тех, кто идет к вам со злыми помыслами.
*Умиление* - матери молятся о благополучном замужестве дочерей, о счастье и достатке.

*Смоленская* - молятся о помощи в поисках правильных путей в жизни.
Барская - молятся о хороших отношениях в семье, за детей и здоровье.
*Жировицкая -* молятся об устройстве девичьей судьбы, о *счастливом браке.
Ласковая мать* - молятся о детях, чтобы дети были поддержкой в жизни.

*Нечаянная радость* - молятся о даровании духовного прозрения.
*Трех радостей* - молятся о даровании прощения за содеянные грехи.

----------


## Sanych

Вот это по теме. Скрины бы ещё в студию, и вообще будет красота.

----------


## Irina

посмотреть можно здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

ай, регаться просит. я ленюсь

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ико́на Бо́жией Ма́тери «Неупива́емая Ча́ша» — икона Богородицы, происходящая из введенского Владычного монастыря Серпухова. Известна с 1878 года и почитается в Русской церкви как чудотворная.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_"Я слышу, что некоторые говорят: если бы не было вина, мы не были бы пьяницами! О, безумные! Люди грешат, а мы презираем дар Божий! Неужели вино - причина такого зла? Нет, не вино, а невоздержание тех, которые злоупотребляют вином. Итак, лучше скажи: "О, если бы не было пьянства!" А если скажем: лучше не было бы вина, - то можем и далее сказать: лучше не было бы железа, потому что есть человекоубийцы; лучше бы не было ночи, потому что есть воры; лучше бы не было света, потому что есть клеветники. Таким образом ты все, наконец, захочешь истребить. Но ты не поступай так, потому что это - сатанинский дух. Не презирай вина, но презирай пьянство"._
*Свт. Иоанн Златоуст*

Иконографически восходит к типу Богородицы-Оранты. Мария изображена в молитвенной позе с воздетыми руками, Младенец Христос — стоящим в чаше и благословляющий обеими руками.

Духовенство уверяет, что молящиеся перед этим образом могут получить исцеление от болезней, в том числе от алкоголизма и наркомании.
Первоначальный явленный образ был утерян в начале XX века. 

Существующие ныне два почитаемых чудотворными списка находятся в Серпухове в Высоцком и Владычнем монастырях.

Празднование иконе совершается 5 мая по юлианскому календарю.

----------


## SDS

лучшая тема за время моего присутствия на форуме

----------


## Sanych

*"О тебе радуется"*

В центре иконы на Царском троне сидит Богоматерь или Женская сущность Бога Отца, на коленях у Нее Сын Иисус Христос. Сзади за Богоматерью дворец Царствия Небесного, само Царствие имеет такое же небо — твердь изображенное на иконе, как большой круг.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_«О Тебе радуется…» — особое песнопение, составленное святым Иоанном Дамаскиным в честь Богоматери, текст которого включен в Октоих; используется как задостойник в литургии Василия Великого (вместо песнопения «Достойно есть» в литургии Иоанна Златоуста).
«О Тебе радуется, Благодатная, всякая тварь,
Ангельский собор и человеческий род,
Освященный Храме и Раю Словесный,
Девственная похвало. из Неяже Бог воплотися
И Младенец бысть, прежде век Сый Бог наш.
Ложесна бо Твоя Престол сотвори.
И чрево Твое пространнее небес содела.
О Тебе радуется, Благодатная, всякая тварь, слава Тебе»._

Трон Богоматери в данный момент находится в мире разума Земли, это малый круг с твердью. Это образ того, что Богоматерь пришла на Землю со Своим Сыном Иисусом Христом, который принесет новые законы — девять заповедей блаженства, новую весть, что приблизилось Царствие Небесное и озвучит истинную цель бытия человека, не накопление материального богатства, с которой тысячелетия жило человечество, а движение к совершенству подобного совершенству Отца Небесного и накопление главного богатства в разуме своей души истинных знаний, но не знаний от говорящих самих от себя, записанных в миллионах томах книг, а знаний из уст Божиих.

Сзади Богоматери Ангелы — вестники, которых Она и Иисус присылают к нам с интуитивными подсказками.

За пределами Царствия Небесного и мира духовного и мира разума в материальном мире расположились патриарх, монахи, монастырей, богословы в одеждах с крестами, святые проповедники и служители Дома Божьего, слышащих откровения Ангелов и исполняющих Божью волю.

----------


## vova230

Православные календари с указанием праздников на 2011год.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

